# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  سیلورلایت یا فلش؟

## محمدامین شریفی

شما از دیدگاه

1.قدرت  2.آسانی یادگیری 3.فراگیری 4.امید به توسعه 5.فراوانی منابع 6.ارزانی وسایل نوشتن 7.پشتیبانی شرکت ها

 کدام فناوری را ترجیح میدهید؟

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

اینجا را حتما مشاهده کنید

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

از دیدگاه من که مدتی با expression suite کار میکنم،توابع ای که در فلش میتوان براحتی پیدا کرد و  تنها  با یک کلیک آنرا نوشت.در سیلور لایت اینگونه نیست.از لحاظ تنوع کلید ها و اشیا فلش درحال حاظر غنی تر به نظر می آید.از این دید که سیلور لایت حاوی چند فایل است می شود هم معایب آن بحساب آورد و هم مضایای آن(البته در مقاله آورده شده که میتوان درقالب یک فایل درآورد،البته من در نسخه کامل 2 اش ندیدم)به نظر من XAML سکوی پرتابی برای این فناوری است و مطمئنا با توجه با پشتیبانی کردن از net. جای پیشرفت دارد.ولی از دیدگاه شخصی امروز فلش تنها یکه تاز است،ولی سیلورلایت مثل غول خفته میماند

----------


## vahid4134

> از دیدگاه من که مدتی با expression suite کار میکنم،توابع ای که در فلش میتوان براحتی پیدا کرد و  تنها  با یک کلیک آنرا نوشت.در سیلور لایت اینگونه نیست.از لحاظ تنوع کلید ها و اشیا فلش درحال حاظر غنی تر به نظر می آید.از این دید که سیلور لایت حاوی چند فایل است می شود هم معایب آن بحساب آورد و هم مضایای آن(البته در مقاله آورده شده که میتوان درقالب یک فایل درآورد،البته من در نسخه کامل 2 اش ندیدم)به نظر من XAML سکوی پرتابی برای این فناوری است و مطمئنا با توجه با پشتیبانی کردن از net. جای پیشرفت دارد.ولی از دیدگاه شخصی امروز فلش تنها یکه تاز است،ولی سیلورلایت مثل غول خفته میماند


باید دید سیاستهای مایکروسافت به کجا خواهد رفت.
من کاربر لینوکسم. پس نیاز دارم که این نرم افزار ها هم برای لینوکس باشه. وقتی که adobe air برای اولین بار وارد شد اصلا نسخه لینوکس نداشت من خیلی ناراضی بودم. اما الان نسخه ریلیز اون اومده و به خوبی و حتی بهتر از روی ویندوز هم روی لینوکس کار می کنه.
باز هم میگم adobe air فلش نیست. یک ابزار برای جاوااسکریپتها flex کارها و فلش کارهاست.
خواستم برم با سیلورلایت کار کنم اما وقتی دیدم فقط روی محصولات مایکروسافت هست و من هم توان مالی خرید این نرم افزارها رو ندارم منصرف شدم (به نظر من این کار مایکروسافت یعنی اینکه منه دولپر روی لینوکس هیچی) اما دیدم نه مایکروسافت تغییر وضعیت داده و اگهی جدید اکلیپس برای سیلورلایت رو دیدم خوشحال شدم (اما متاسفانه هنوز هم نتونستم اجراش کنم)
رقابت خیلی شدید شده و من سردرگم میشدم اما بالاخره یک جواب رو گرفتم
سیلورلایت و adobe air و فلش چیزهای متمایز از همدیگه هستند و مقایسه اینها اشتباه هست
http://brajeshwar.com/2008/zdnet-tec...riteweb-error/
http://weblog.mrinalwadhwa.com/2008/...-technologies/

و این جمله کل ذهنیت من رو عوض کرد
- Adobe AIR is a runtime
- Microsoft Silverlight is a browser plugin
- Adobe Flash Player is a browser plugin

چیزهای متمایز از همدیگه رو نمیشه با هم مقایسه کرد راه و روش اینها از هم دیگه جدا هست

----------


## zfarhad2000

> باید دید سیاستهای مایکروسافت به کجا خواهد رفت.
> من کاربر لینوکسم. پس نیاز دارم که این نرم افزار ها هم برای لینوکس باشه. وقتی که adobe air برای اولین بار وارد شد اصلا نسخه لینوکس نداشت من خیلی ناراضی بودم. اما الان نسخه ریلیز اون اومده و به خوبی و حتی بهتر از روی ویندوز هم روی لینوکس کار می کنه.
> باز هم میگم adobe air فلش نیست. یک ابزار برای جاوااسکریپتها flex کارها و فلش کارهاست.
> خواستم برم با سیلورلایت کار کنم اما وقتی دیدم فقط روی محصولات مایکروسافت هست و من هم توان مالی خرید این نرم افزارها رو ندارم منصرف شدم (به نظر من این کار مایکروسافت یعنی اینکه منه دولپر روی لینوکس هیچی) اما دیدم نه مایکروسافت تغییر وضعیت داده و اگهی جدید اکلیپس برای سیلورلایت رو دیدم خوشحال شدم (اما متاسفانه هنوز هم نتونستم اجراش کنم)
> رقابت خیلی شدید شده و من سردرگم میشدم اما بالاخره یک جواب رو گرفتم
> سیلورلایت و adobe air و فلش چیزهای متمایز از همدیگه هستند و مقایسه اینها اشتباه هست
> http://brajeshwar.com/2008/zdnet-tec...riteweb-error/
> http://weblog.mrinalwadhwa.com/2008/...-technologies/
> 
> ...


ممنون از اطلاعاتتون
یک مقاله فارسی در مورد adobe AIR دارید که من هم علاقه مند شدم در موردش چیزهایی بخونم
البته اگه انگلیسی هم باشه اشکال نداره ولی انگلیسی باشه که ارزش خوندش رو داشته باشه چون خوندن متن انگلیسی یکم بیشتر از فارسی زمان میبره

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> ممنون از اطلاعاتتون
> یک مقاله فارسی در مورد adobe AIR دارید که من هم علاقه مند شدم در موردش چیزهایی بخونم
> البته اگه انگلیسی هم باشه اشکال نداره ولی انگلیسی باشه که ارزش خوندش رو داشته باشه چون خوندن متن انگلیسی یکم بیشتر از فارسی زمان میبره


این تاپیک فقط برای مقایسه flash سنتی و silverlight ایجاد شده است.
برای بحث درباره RIA در همین تالار جستجو کنید. :اشتباه:  (بحث را به بیراه نکشید)

----------


## mamizadeh

> این تاپیک فقط برای مقایسه flash سنتی و silverlight ایجاد شده است.
> برای بحث درباره RIA در همین تالار جستجو کنید. (بحث را به بیراه نکشید)


کاملا موافقم کلا بحث رو عوض کردین دوستان محترم سعی کنند بحث رو به بیراهه نکشونن 
بحث ما روی سیلورلایت هستش نه air
این لینکش هستش

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> شما از دیدگاه
> 
> 1.قدرت  2.آسانی یادگیری 3.فراگیری 4.امید به توسعه 5.فراوانی منابع 6.ارزانی وسایل نوشتن 7.پشتیبانی شرکت ها
> 
>  کدام فناوری را ترجیح میدهید؟


از دیدگاه فراگیری
%3   از مرورگرها در آنها فلش نصب نیست.
فقط %21 از مرورگرها در آنها سیلورلایت نصب است.
سیلورلایت 2،بیست برابر بیشتر از سیلورلایت 1 نصب شده است.
پ.ن:سایت جالبی هست.ولی برای مشاهده نتایج آمار سایت،مجبور به نصب flash میشوید.
البته برای دیدن امکانات جدید سایت ماکروسافت هم نیاز به نصب flash دارید!!!.پس فلش را دانلود کنید و سیلورلایت را برای آینده بیاموزید!

----------


## khadem1386

اگر میکرو سافت روی browser خودش plagins سیلور لایت را نصب کنه خوب اون وقت باید فکر رقابت بین این دو بود.

نکته مهم دیگه اینه که مهم نیست کدام بهتر است.
مهم اینکه برای فلش رقیبی پیدا شده پس رشد می کنه و نمی تونه تنبل بازی در بیاره 

رقابت باعث بهبود کیفیت هر دو می شه

----------


## UltraZoom

سیلورلایت یک محیط توسعه RIA هست و نمی تونید اون رو با فلش به تنهایی مقایسه کنید .
کار درست مقایسه پلتفرم فلش و سیلور لایت هست به عقیده من .
در حال حاضر سیلور لایت ضعف هایی داره و چون جوان هست فعلا در اندازه ای نشون نداده که بتونه با فلش رقابت کنه . مشخصا فلش در زمینه انمیشن ، برنامه نویس ، GUI و آشنایی کاربر ،گام های بیشتری از سیلور لایت به جلو برداشته .

----------


## Microname

> باز هم میگم adobe air فلش نیست. یک ابزار برای جاوااسکریپتها flex کارها و فلش کارهاست.


Adobe air یک ابزار نیست بلکه یک تکنولوژی است ، این تکنولوژی این امکان رو به توسعه دهنده میده که فایل های با پسوند xml , swf , html , js رو ترکیب کنه
و بسیاری امکانات دیگر



> خواستم برم با سیلورلایت کار کنم اما وقتی دیدم فقط روی محصولات مایکروسافت هست و من هم توان مالی خرید این نرم افزارها رو ندارم منصرف شدم


ابزارهای توسعه فلش هم پولی هستند!(هرچند رایگان هم داره!) ولی نه به اندازه ماکروسافت.



> این تاپیک فقط برای مقایسه flash سنتی و silverlight ایجاد شده است.
> برای بحث درباره RIA در همین تالار جستجو کنید. (بحث را به بیراه نکشید)


اشتباه کاربران در همین جاست که silver رو با فلش به اصطلاح سنتی مقایسه می کنند!
فلش صرفا ابزاری برای تولید فایل فلش و این پایان کار نیست!
کاری که silverlight می کنه همون کار رو flex انجام میده منظورم همین RIA هست!
برای تولید محتوای RIA از flex استفاده میشه! که خروجی آن فلش هست.
در حقیقت silverlight هم همین کار رو میکنه!

----------


## CodeMan

آقا سلام mamizadeh
شما ظاهرا آموزش پارسی سیلور رو دارین
ممنون میشم اگه برای بنده بفرستینش
EMail: shajareyetuba@yahoo.com
خیر پیش
خدانگهدار

----------


## sunn789

سلام
در مورد مقایسه من هنوز با فلش کد نویسی نکردم چون به عمدتاً سایتهای حرفه ا ی کم از فلش استفاده میکنن  البته من حرفاه ای نیستم اما نزدیک به 6 ماهه که با WPF شروع به برنامه نویسی ویندوز کردم هر چند قبلاً با windows form کار میکردم  در همین حال دستی بر وب نویسی هم داشتم که یه وب سایت ساده برا خودم بنویسم الان دو هفته هست که با سیلور لایت مینویسم و من توسیه میکنمدر صورتی که کاربری با سی شارپ و یا وی بی برنامه مینویسه و دوست داره با تکنولوژی های جدی ماکروسافت هم را بره الزاماً برنامه نویسهای ویندوز مجبور خواهند بود به سراغ wpf برن و وب نویسها هم باتوجه به نزدیکی wpf به silverlight  کوچ کنند

----------


## Somayeh_Zamani

:چشمک: شک نکنید سیلورلایت

----------

